
$36,297 in 24 hours: behind the scenes of The App Design Handbook - charlieirish
http://nathanbarry.com/app-design-stats/
======
trumbitta2
Nathan is always an inspiration.

One could think he is lucky, or uses some sneaky tricks. The truth is, and you
can see it by yourself if you read his posts, Nathan is very good at:

\- teaching things

\- analyzing data

\- deliver

